

YouTube's movie rentals fly under radar, still expanding - MikeCapone
http://arstechnica.com/media/news/2010/04/youtubes-movie-rentals-expanding-despite-small-audience.ars

======
jusob
Prices on Youtube and iTunes are way abpve waht we can get with Netflix and
Blockbuster which aslo offer instant access with streaming.

------
brg
The YouTube selection is much too limited.

